# Eucalyptus wood



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Good Morning

Greetings from Portugal

I present a new walking stick, made of eucalyptus wood.

Hope you like it

Bom dia

Saudações de Portugal

Apresento uma nova vara de caminhada, feita de madeira de eucalipto.

Espero que gostem.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow! Great looking shape and I like the design. Almost like a topographical map. Wood burning?


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Rodney said:


> Wow! Great looking shape and I like the design. Almost like a topographical map. Wood burning?


Yes. Wood burning.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice stick, Xutos!


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Thank you, Rodney and dww2.

Glad you liked it.


----------



## Red Kite (Apr 26, 2018)

Stunning, fella! Just fabulous.


----------



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

Truly the work of a steady hand and talented imagination. Wonderful.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes, beautiful wood burning.


----------

